# Cycling weather and proper attire



## markmdr (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey guys!!! I am a pretty new member... Used to live in Socal for over 10 years, but had to relocate back to the Philippines. I travel back to Socal twice a year, and I am scheduled to be flying in a couple of weeks. I was just wondering what the current weather/climate is, and if it is appropriate for early morning rides... Will be staying in the Valley area.

Also curious on what the proper attire would be in these climates in order to help for longer rides...


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

For the rest of this week, in the valley, it's 83-90 degrees. It's likely getting warm after 9am. But if you're not coming for a couple of weeks, that means nothing. It may be cooler then. Or it may be hotter ......usually somewhere in the first couple of weeks in Oct. there is an "Indian summer" where dry winds blow and it heats up summer-like. Then overnight it goes Boom! and fall arrives.  

Best bet is National and Local Weather Forecast, Hurricane, Radar and Report for advance predictions :thumbsup:

**


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

markmdr said:


> Hey guys!!! I am a pretty new member... Used to live in Socal for over 10 years, but had to relocate back to the Philippines. I travel back to Socal twice a year, and I am scheduled to be flying in a couple of weeks. I was just wondering what the current weather/climate is, and if it is appropriate for early morning rides... Will be staying in the Valley area.
> 
> Also curious on what the proper attire would be in these climates in order to help for longer rides...


short sleeve jersey
base layer
arm warmers.

that should cover you for just about all of our temp. ranges here.... from "kinda cool out" to "damn its hot!" 


// don't forget shorts.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Hollywood said:


> short sleeve jersey
> base layer
> arm warmers.
> 
> ...


No full finger gloves, toe covers, leg warmers? I use all of that from about 50 and down.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

shokhead said:


> No full finger gloves, toe covers, leg warmers? I use all of that from about 50 and down.


leg & toe warmers now?? no

knee warmers and gloves? yes

YMMV. I ride with guys at night who are comfortable in only shorts and jerseys.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I'm so disappointed now, HW. I was expecting one of your exquisite self portraits in this thread.

On another note it must be difficult to show compliance with Rule 9 in southern California.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Hollywood said:


> leg & toe warmers now?? no
> 
> knee warmers and gloves? yes
> 
> YMMV. I ride with guys at night who are comfortable in only shorts and jerseys.


Not today, this minute but yes in SoCal even here in Lakewood you bet you'll need them. I had leg warmers and full fingers on at 6:45 even today. Switched gloves halk way. Age makes a difference also, thin skin and all that.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

kbwh said:


> I'm so disappointed now, HW. I was expecting one of your exquisite self portraits in this thread.
> 
> On another note it must be difficult to show compliance with Rule 9 in southern California.


Rule 9 still applies, it's just that in SoCal "foul weather" = below 60F, or above 80F.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

55x11 said:


> Rule 9 still applies, it's just that in SoCal "foul weather" = below 60F, or above 80F.


My rule. When I go outside and thee is ice on the house roofs and all the car roofs and windsfields are frozen then it's cold enough for all my cold weather stuff.


----------



## MikeLord (Nov 22, 2010)

I always carry with me 3 sets of gloves. short finger, long and cold weather gloves, arm warmers, legs warmers, vest and shoe covers. you just never know when the cold might strike! haha


----------

